# Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen



## Administrator (20. September 2010)

*Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,775321


----------



## Sildron (20. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ich hoffe ich gewinne mal was will unbedingt mal die beta testen und viel Glück auch den anderen


----------



## Akymeus (20. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Bis wann ist den die Verlosung eigentlich?


----------



## InsaneX3 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

wieviel kostet eig son mmore abo ?


----------



## Foxn1984 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Verlosungs einsendeschluss ist der 03.10.2010
Und kosten tut das abo im jahr 75 Euro/12 Ausgaben.


----------



## thurius (22. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

wieder ein heftköder/bauernfangerei
wer die meisten emailaccunts hat gewinnt
kennt man ja von pcgames das unseriöse magazin


----------



## Rabowke (22. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*



thurius schrieb:


> wieder ein heftköder/bauernfangerei
> wer die meisten emailaccunts hat gewinnt
> kennt man ja von pcgames das unseriöse magazin


   
Langsam reichts doch mit deiner "Meingung" zu diesem Thema, oder?
Bist du angefressen weil du kein Key gewonnen hast?

Natürlich ist es ein "Heftköder", meinst du, der Computec Verlag lebt von deinen netten warmen Worten? 

Natürlich nicht. Des Weiteren ist es ein wenig merkwürdig, dass du im gleichen Atemzug über das PC Games *Magazin* herziehst, hat das *Heft* doch damit nun wahrlich garnichts zutun.

Also entspann dich mal, atme locker flockig durch die Hose und lern zu differenzieren.


----------



## thurius (22. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*


----------



## Ted1994 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

hä was hat denn das mit e-mail acc zu tun du musst die e-mail von deinem wow acc angeben und die melden dich dann an du kannst dir net 20 adressen erstellen und mit denen mitmachen (hab ich jedenfalls so verstanden )


----------



## silvergrey (22. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich freu mich schon


----------



## Cerubo (24. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

na was denn nun? ich hab meine andere E-Mail-Adresse gegeben...nicht das ich jetzt keine bekomme weil es net meine WoW-Adresse ist.. und wenn ich die jetzt angebe werd ich ausgeschlossen weil mein Name doppelt vorkommt


----------



## Cerubo (24. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

und wan wird eigenltich ausgelost?? .. gott wie ich solche "informativen" neuigkeiten liebe xD


----------



## Gaara88x (25. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Man wird denke ich die Keys einfach per E-Mail erhalten. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Adresse dafür die des WoW Accounts sein muss.


----------



## Darequi (28. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Liebe Leuds, 

da steht "Beta Keys" - ergo ihr erhaltet einen Buchstaben/-Zahlenschlüssel, den ihr auf der dazugehörigen Webpage eintragen müsst und erhaltet dann euren Cata-Beta Zugang. (Der dann erst an euren Battle.net Account gebunden wird=
Das heisst für dieses Gewinnspiel : 
Ihr müsst nicht die E-Mail Adresse angeben, auf die euer B.Net läuft.
(Ich hab nämlich zuerst auch den Fehler gemacht, mich zuerst hier mit meinem B.Net Mailaddy ins Gewinnspiel einzutragen) 

Und was das auslosen angeht, der aufmerksame Leser der Zeitschrift hat gelesen, das der "Einsendeschluss" am 03.10.2010 ist.

Und solang die Einrichtung des Beta Zugangs nicht länger dauert als die der Kopie meiner Chars auf den PTR bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Cerubo (29. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Dann hab ich nur noch eine Frage. Es steht da für alle Abonenten.. nur hab ich ehrlich gesagt kein Abo.. bin nur angemeldet.. also.. hab ich dann generell gar keine chance??


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (29. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

die momentanen wartezeiten um einen char auf den beta server zu transen betragen 2-4 wochen da die liste immer noch meist voll ist ^^ wenn der erscheinungstermin beim 15,11,2010 bleibt dann wird die beta phase auch in einem monat ungefähr zuende sein =D


----------



## Dakhar (30. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

quatsch, das dauert maximal einen tag... wenn nicht werde ich bevorzugt


----------



## Cerubo (30. September 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

und die frage bleibt ob man zwangsweise ein abo braucht oder ob die anmeldung reicht


----------



## Teriade (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Da oben steht:
World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen.
Also für leser nicht abo typen.


----------



## Teriade (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

naja wenn man jetzt richtig durch lesen tut ist es zweideutig. sry.


----------



## Bixe (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ohne mich weiter rein zu lesse ... Was jetzt 555 oder 1.112 ??? 

Und der Key is der dauerhaft güldig ... kann ich die sache behalte die ich mit dem key gewinn oder is das e 10 tage Free Test ACC ??? frage über Frage die mich da Blage ^^

na ja is ja egal ich hoff mal das ich net irgendwo im Durch links verlinkten text hätte das häckschen setzte müsse das ich keine werbung von links möchte ... und selbst wenn ...


----------



## Cargaz (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Muss man eig. Abonnent sein?^^

Ich kauf das Heft jedes Mal aber hab kein Abo^^ zählt die Einsendung trotzdem?


----------



## Cerubo (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

also wenn ich richtig verstanden habe muss man nur leser sein.. was mich freuen würde.. ich hol mir gern die zeitschrift.. so ist es nicht.. aber ich überlasse mir selbst die entscheidung, da nicht immer alles für mich interessant ist


----------



## Loraja (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Vielleicht haben wir ja dieses Mal Glück mit den Beta-Keys.  Würde mich sehr freuen. Viel Glück an alle.^^


----------



## Jayti (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Need diesmal unbedingt eine will mit feundin wieder gemeinsam zocken können ))


----------



## suesseanne (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

brauche eine für mein schatziiiii  er nörgert schon seit paar wochen  danke euch kiss


----------



## Vanessa1980 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

na dann hoffe ich mal eine von 555 glücklichen gewinner ^^


----------



## masterbasti19 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

gratz pcgames ftw  schleimmm hoffe auch einer davon zusein

so long


----------



## Melvinx (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Hoffe net nur für abonneten kaufe es nur beim kiosk  daumen drücken


----------



## Sweetyjasi (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Hoffe auch 1nen beta key zugewinnen 

viel glück euch alle........


----------



## Laramaus17 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

puhhhh hoffe net zuspät meine einsendung  viel glück leute <3


----------



## imbahunter (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Fast überall versucht ein beta key zubekommen erfolgtlos hoffe hier klapp es mal

Hunter 4ever !


----------



## Janichengirl (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Kein Aboneten lese es nur im inet  hoffe das reicht für nen Key.

lg Janni


----------



## micha23 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ich hoffe mal es kriegen mindesten die leute die hier was geschrieben haben^^.
555 key für 32 leute ^^
Will unbedingt spielen so wie einige hier  ist nur beta aber kb mehr auf wotlk

>micha<


----------



## missycrissy (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

/sign micha


----------



## sunny27 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Hoffe reicht noch für nen kleinen key  auch von mir viel glück an alle ))


----------



## starpia (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

wuhuu hoffe nach der arbeit nette e-mails 

^^----------


----------



## Kerstiii (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Good Luck !


----------



## Teriade (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Also spätestens montag sind die mails draußen. War bei den anderen gewinnspielen hir auch für beta keys.


----------



## devilgirly (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

huch hoffe mal einer von den glücklichen sweet


----------



## maxikingo (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*



Teriade schrieb:


> Also spätestens montag sind die mails draußen. War bei den anderen gewinnspielen hir auch für beta keys.


Jo, hoffe auch will endlich spielennnnnn^^


----------



## Cheyenni (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Hoffe auch noch rechtzeitig abgeschickt einsendeschluss war doch 03.10 oder ?


----------



## Loraja (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cheyenni: Jup, das stimmt.  Also noch heute bis 24:00 Uhr. Die glücklichen Gewinner werden ja hoffentlich kurz Bescheid geben. ^^ Wenn ich eine der Glücklichen bin, werde ich mir natürlich ein PCG vor den Namen machen, dann können wir vielleicht noch bei den anderen mitmachen. =D


----------



## Teriade (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@ loraja jo das stimmt ich denk mal so montag so um 14 uhr haben die gewinner eine e mail. Und ich mach auch in falle eines gewinns ein PCG vor mein namen^^


----------



## Loraja (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Teriade:  Ich habe gerade nochmal fix in den Kommentaren von der anderen Verlosung nachgeguckt, da kamen die Keys so gegen 18:00 Uhr. Aber das muss ja nichts heißen. ^^ Da war ja auch noch die Sache mit dem Umzug. Ich freue mich schon auf morgen und ich hoffe ja mal, dass ich ein bisschen Glück hab.


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@ Loraja Jo das stimmt, aber noch kann man mit machen ist noch nicht zu^^.
Ich hoff ja mal das es nicht so spät kommt wenn man gewonnen hat. ich drück allen die daumen^^ auch mir XD


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

klar war das letzte ma auch so =D aber schlimme ist heute sind die ganzen schüler wieder in der schule und können es weitersagen und somit denke ich das gegen 14 - 16 uhr nochmal nen großer inc an anmeldungen kommen wird =D


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Nur komisch das man sich immer noch an melden kann normal nur bis gestern 24 uhr^^. bin mal gespannt obs heute überhaubt noch klappt. bestimmt erst morgen oder sogar mittwoch erst.


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ja ich bin auch mal gespannt.. wär echt super.. hab auch passenderweise nächste woche urlaub  .. hab andere gewinnspiele verpasst oder halt pech gehabt.. und so nen invite natürlich noch net bekommen.. drücke allen die daumen


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Teriade: Hoffentlich dauert es nicht so lange. ^^ Bin schon wieder ganz kribbelig.


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ja bin auch grad dauerhaft in der mittagspause on und reset ständig e-mail fach ^^


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: Jup...das mach ich auch.


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Loraja.. ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen.. und wenn ich Glück haben sollte.. wie erklär ich nur meinem Chef, dass ich mal ganz schnell nach Hause muss.. reicht ja auch nur den Lappi zu holen und über Firmen-Inet zu laden..geht auf jeden fall schneller XD


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Viel Glück euch ^^


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: Natürlich wünsche ich dir und allen anderen auch ganz viel Glück. ^^ Eigentlich hat es jeder verdient, bis auf die Leute, die nur mitmachen, um die Keys dann bei ebay oder so zu verscherbeln. Sowas ist schon ziemlich asozial... und auch verboten. Sonst würde Blizz die sicher selber verkaufen.  Meinste denn, dein Cheffe würde es erlauben, dass du den Client bei ihm in der Firma runterlädst? Wenn ja: Cooler Chef.  
@Wintergift: Danke, dir auch


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Danke dir ^^ hoffe auch das nur leute mit machen die es selber testen wollen *ebay sucks*

lg^^


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Naja... sagen wir so.. ich arbeite in einem Servicebüro von einer Versicherung und hab heute eh Bürodienst.. heisst auch privates DSL.. mein Chef sagt, solang wir keine Prons oder so ziehen ist es ihm wurscht xD.. und ich wünsch auch anderen viel Glück dies zocken wollen


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: *weglacht* Na dann gehts ja. XD


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Bin jam al gespannt wann sich ein Moderator hir meldet und sagt die automatische e mail verlosung ist grade raus^^


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@ loraja ich auch ich bin auch schon richtig nervös XD


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

also bei mir ist noch nix


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Rofel 3111 aufrufe hat die seite hir schon XD.


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Teriade: Mja, und es wird irgendwie auch nicht besser, ne? Ich versuch mich schon die ganze Zeit abzulenken, aber ich komme trotzdem immer wieder her und refreshe mein Postfach und den Chat hier. =P Ich denke schon, dass sich die Mods melden werden. War ja bei der andern Verlosung auch so.


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@ loraja Jo da gebe ich dir recht man versucht schon irgend wie alles. XD
Spiele neben bei noch FF14, aber bin hir auch oft und gucke ob was neues da ist XD.
Naja bei der anderen verlosung waren es doch 3 tage oder bis sie sich gemeldet haben^^


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Hoffen wir das es diesmal nicht so lange dauert XD


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Teriade: FFXIV...  Ich freu mich schon, wenn das auf der PS3 rauskommt. Mein altes Möhrchen packt die Anforderungen leider nicht mehr.  Kannst mir ja vielleicht mal per PM schreiben, wie das so ist und ob sich das lohnt.  Und Toi Toi Toi *mit Kopf auf Holz klopf* Hoffentlicht lässt man uns nicht so lange warten.


----------



## Razok18 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

hoffentlich gehen die keys heute noch raus :>


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@ loraja Jo kann ich machen werd ich dir mal per pm schreiben dann.
Da hast du recht für ff14 auf pc um wirklich schön zu spielen muss man top sachen haben aber echt top.
Jo ich hoffe auch das wir bald eine antwort von pcg haben .


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Teriade: Jup, hab ich auch gehört, dass man da High-End-Hardware für braucht. Und die habe ich leider nicht. ^^ Aber das gibts ja auch auf der PS3 und es ist mit Sicherheit auch mal interessant, ein MMORPG über eine Konsole zu spielen.  

Hm... Postfach immernoch leer. Schade. ^^


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@ Loraja hast post bzw pm von mir.
Jo auf ps3 muss es auch spaß machen das stimmt, Da hat man wenigstens nicht diesen hardwear drang XD.
Aber FF14 ist hammer macht fun. wenn man alles gut eingestellt hat auf pc.


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Teriade: Du auch. ^^


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@ Loraja jo gesehen^^.


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Maaan.. die Spannung zerfrisst mich noch XD .. und wenn man noch Bürodienst hat wo eh nix los ist und ein Kollege da ist der einen immer scharf beobachtet, dann sind das alles Umstände die einen nicht grad helfen


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: Das kann ich voll nachvollziehen. XD Und wenn man so Kollegen hat, ist's irgendwie immer unlustig. :-/ 

Btw. sind hier noch ein paar Schurken-Freaks, so wie ich einer bin? Schurken sind definitiv meine Lieblingsklasse und ich habe bei Youtube den geeigneten Song dafür gefunden. Ist wahrscheinlich nicht Jedermanns Fall, aber auf jeden Fall PvP-geeignet. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T3sIOQzb6o

Vielleicht sorgt das ja für kurzweilige Ablenkung. ^^


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

wollen wir uns jetzt 3 tage so ablenken XD ??


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ne sry du.. ich bin eher der Pala-Freak xD .. ja ich weiss schon  .. und vor allem erklär mal solchen Kollegen warum du auf einmal wie von der Tarantel gestochen herumrennst und meinst mal eben schnell nach Hause fahren zu müssen XD ... gott.. warum muss ich auch aufn Dorf wohnen mit slowest-DSL-ever (324er leitung ^^)


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

XD hört sich aber nett an^^.
ich bin ein totaller Druiden Freak^^


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Wintergift: Wenn genug Leute posten...  
@Cerubo: Ach, Palas sind auch cool.  Aber Gruppenheilung unter Stufe 60 saugt ganz mächtig. XD Kann aber auch sein, dass das nur an mir liegt.  324er DSL... uiuiui... Dann hab ich glaub ich auch so ungefähr ne Ahnung, wo du wohnen könntest. XD Hab mal im Kundenservice für nen Telekommunikationsanbieter im Bereich Online gearbeitet. Da wird aber jetzt ganz viel ausgebaut, also haste bestimmt bald zumindest 1000 oder 2000  Und zu den Kollegen... ich glaube solchen Kollegen kannste das gar nicht so klar machen.


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Teriade: Ich mach mir auf jeden Fall einen Troll-Dudu, sobald die verfügbar sind.


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@ loraja Das ist wirklich gute pvp music^^ hat irgend wie was von house aber auch wieder rum metal XD


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@ Loraja punk Druiden ^^ rocken XD


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

meine notlösung ist bisher UMTS-Inet über Vodafone.. somit hab ich 2000-3000er Leitung.. soweit so gut.. nur ist es auf 5gb begrenzt -.- und Pala bin ich Vergelter Fan.. Schutz fan nur wenn ich meinen Dudu Heal spiele xD ..


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Teriade: Das ist richtig guter Industrial.  Ich kann mir sowas zwar nicht immer anhören, aber zwischendurch mag ich es ganz gerne. ^^ Und ja, die knallbunten Dudus sind schon ziemlich stylish. XD


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@ Loraja was zockste dann als druide ??.
ich bin Reiner Feral (DPS) und sec  Restro


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: Das kostet dann aber ganz schön viel, oder? O_o Wenn man WoW zockt sind 5gb doch auch mal fix aufgebraucht, oder? Das ist ja plöd...


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

5 Gb müssen bei wow echt ruck zuck weg sein denke ich mal. ich merk das schon bei meinen 32k leitung


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Teriade: Ich werde wohl meine Katzenform ausbauen. Damit kann ich auch rumschleichen wie ein Schurke und krieg nicht immer den Hintern voll. XD Tanken ist so gar nicht mein Ding... irgendwie kann ich das nicht. >.< Und fürs heilen nehm ich dann lieber meine Paladose oder meine Priesterin... oder meine Schamanin, wenn ich mich endlich mal überwinden könnte, die weiterzuspielen. Aber Schamis sind nicht ganz so meine Klasse, deshalb tu ich mich da etwas schwer.


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Sagt mal hat bzw wer ahnung von der Killer Xeno ob die was taugt.


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@ Loraja jo Katzen rocken machen an meisten spaß, Nur mit cata mal gucken wie sich das alles auswirken tut. 
Schamies find ich cool^^
hast du auch soviele twinks die auf hohe stufen rum hocken XD


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Teriade: Also auf meinem primären Server habe ich alle Char-Slots voll. :-/ Bisher hab ich aber nur einen 80er... meine 74 DK... und das nächste ist erst wieder meine 40er Paladose/40er Schurkin. Der Rest ist so um die 20... Ich bin ein notorischer Twinker, ich kann dem Drang einfach nicht wiederstehen. >.<


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@ Loraja XD Das ist übel^^. bei mir ist so 
Main: Druide 80

twinks^^:
80 Hunter
80 pala
80 Mage
65 priester
60 Schamie

und der rest jo^^ geht so unter 40^^


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

also zahlen tu ich 20€ pro Monat.. wenn die 5gb voll sind, werd ich auf ISDN geschwindigkeit runtergestuft.. seltsamerweise läuft WoW da noch einigermaßen.. hab sogar so mal die weekly mit mein Main gemacht und tadaaa.. es lief super.. hier und da gibts mal mal macken..aber es geht.. und wenn ich glück hab heul ich ein wenig beim Service rum und die Begrenzung ist auch weg  Und soooo schnell gehts net.. zumindestens wenn man nicht immer so viel Zeit hat.. mein längstes war 3 Wochen wo es gehalten hat


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

*KREISCH* 
Ich hab gewonnen!!! Ich glaubs nicht! Guckt schnell nach!!! 
*heult*


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Gz an alle die dann gewonnen haben.


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Teriade: Oh Mann, da haste ja echt viele 80er. *staun*


----------



## Razok18 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

wie?^^
sind die mails jetzt schon raus oder was? ;S


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Jap, ich hab schon ne eMail gekriegt.  Also husch husch, nachgucken. Möglicherweise kommen die mit etwas Verzögerung, weil die ja auch erst losgeschickt werden müssen und so. Ich lade gerade den Client runter.  Ich hoffe, ich mache alles richtig. ^^ Gratzi an alle Gewinner.


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts. ^^


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

na dann gz dir und den anderen *wein* habe keine bekommen *wein* ich freu mich aber für euch*wein*

lg wintergift^^


----------



## Razok18 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ja ich hab auch noch nichts 
hoffentlich kommt da noch was DDD


----------



## Razok18 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

aber was komisch ist oO
man kann immer noch an dem gewinnspiel teilnehmen


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

... -.- .. war so klar.. als ob ich mal einen Montag Glück hätte -.- .. ist doch zum kotzen.. nur schlechtes heut wieder.. mäh..


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

oder kriegt man überhaupt ne mail? sry, wegen den schnellen post nochmal.. aber.. kriegt man nur ne mail wenn man gewonnen hat oder so oder so.. wenn 2tes..dann hab ich vielleicht noch ne chance xD


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

vieleicht gibts ma wieder son gewinnspiel wo wir vieleicht glück haben ^^ drücke euch für die nächsten scho ma die daumen ^^


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ka sry weis ich nicht, schlecht wäre es ja nicht wenn sie dir eine schicken wo es heist sry hast nicht gewonnen^^ da habe ich dann absolute gewissheit ^^


----------



## Razok18 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ja das wäre echt ne idee >.> wenn man ne mail bekomm würde wo drin steht das man nicht gewonnen hat 
aber das würde zuviel arbeit kosten :p denk ich mal^^


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

jupp da wirste sicherlich recht haben^^


----------



## rankuh (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

hat bis jetzt nur einer gewonnen?.. ich befürchte als ich mich nochmal angemeldet habe über ne andere e-mail da ich dachte das ich es vergeigt hatte, da keine bestätigung kam mir alles versaut habe wegen doppeltnennung der namen usw..


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@rankuh: Ich hab schon einen Key gekriegt, aber es wundert mich auch, dass noch kein anderer glücklicher Gewinner Bescheid gesagt hat. Deshalb vllt. noch bin bisschen warten. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was.


----------



## Razok18 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

und ich verstehs ned das man sich noch anmelden kann? (also zumindest klappt das noch bei mir)
da is doch was faul


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

naja denke ich auch 555 mail verschicken  geht nicht so schnell ^^ naja oder die haben da ne massen mail dann rausgeschickt


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ich wundere mich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Also ein wenig mehr Organisation wünsch ich mir da schon von so einer großen Zeitung ^^ .. und vor allem ist ja noch kein offzielles Kommentar raus


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

naja  haben ja nur noch 2 monate zu warten bis dahin hoffe ich noch nen beta key zu bekommen ^^ XD bis denne  und @Loraja viel spass dir ^^


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Wintergift: Danke dir. ^^ Download ist bei 58 % 
Und nicht vergessen, macht euch ein PCG vor den Namen, dann finden wir uns wieder.^^ Nur mein Main wird wohl Loraja heißen.


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

tja.. bei mir ist immer noch nix.. ich geb die hoffnung wohl erst morgen oder so auf ^.^ ich hoffe wir sehen uns loraja.. erstmal wünsch ich dir viel spass beim testen.. *uns, den armseligen rest, die daumen drück*


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: Bei der letzten Verlosung sind hinterher auch noch ein paar Keys verschickt worden. Also werft die Flinte nicht zu früh ins Korn. ^^ Ich drück euch auf jeden Fall ganz doll die Däumchen und würde mich freuen, euch wiederzusehen.  *knuddel*


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

vieleicht haben wa ja doch noch glück ^^ und wenn der strohhalm noch so klein ist ich hänge mich dran^^ *baumel*


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ja vielleicht warst du auch die erste (ich geh mal davon aus, dass du weiblich bist.. Männer knuddeln nicht so einfach   ) und der Rest folgt noch.. weil.. weiter hat sich ja noch keiner gemeldet.. und offiziell ist der 7.12. der Release. Also noch 2 Monate Zeit  .. wenn.. ja wenn.. auf jeden Fall danke schön fürs Daumen drücken.. hoffentlich hilft es xD .. *zurück...knuddel* xD


----------



## Jackchris (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ich denke mal spätestens morgen Mittag werden die letzten E-mails raus sein, dann wird es bestimmt auch eine offizielle Bestätigung seitens MMore geben, dass wir unsere E-mail Postfächer mal checken sollen.


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

och ne ey... ich hoffe das klappt mit den beta key(s) für mich trotzdem.. hab mich zwar für die verlosung angemeldet aber keinen acc gemacht T_T...


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: Check mal deine Nachrichten. ^^ Und ja du hast Recht, da kommt bestimmt noch was. 
69% Ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten. >.<


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich hab immern och nichts XD dir schon mal viel spaß Loraja


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Teriade: Danke schön, du! ^^


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Hoffentlich kriegt ihr auch einen, dann können wir zusammen spielen. >.<


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

jo hoff ich auch, Viel glück und anderen noch^^


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Was ich nicht hoffe das wiederh ir so e mail spammer mit gemacht haben. und 100 e mail adressen haben die dann vk.


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Joa wünsch ich auch mal allen anderen die hier warten  Gönns euch allen


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Es ist offiziel^^ Cata komtm am 7 Dezember^^


----------



## Bllack (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Hi
Hatte beim erstenmal auch kein glück also wieso auch jetzt habe auch nichts bekommen wünsche euch viel glück und drücke euch die daumen

HEUL


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

jau trotzdem seltsam das dich immer noch anmelden kannst =O


----------



## Bllack (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ja das ist eigenartig, aber beim letztenmal lief auch nich alles so wie es sollte
naja habe noch nie was gewonnen wäre ja mal schön gewesen


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Jeder hier hofft in irgendeiner weise noch einen key zu bekommen aber denk das wird iwie nix mehr ^^ schade dann wart ich eben noch die 2 monate


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ja weil es einfach seltsam ist, dass man anscheinend immer noch sich hier anmelden kann deswegen und noch nix von offizieller seite kam... und nur eine (sehr nette ) person hier den key bekommen hat.. aber es sind 555!!!


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ja wäre echt mal fair den anderen gegen über das mal was von PCg arbeiter kommt. auch wenns nur wäre alle mails draußen.


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

egal alle paar sekunden email account refreshen macht doch auch spaß xD


----------



## Bllack (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ist irgendwie echt lustig wie schon erwähnt eine nette person hat nen key betonung liegt auf 1ner und der rest von 554 nicht wie es aussieht. beim letztenmal ging das hier im sekunden interwall das jemand geschrieben hat, er habe einen gewonnen


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

warscheinlich haben die leute sich eingeschrieben und sie juckts nicht ob sie gewinnen oder nicht. Sonst wrden sie hier abgehen wie schmitz katze


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ich drück uns allen trotzdem noch die daumen wund


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ja aber es trifft nur eine person die sich meldet und dann genau 554 die es nicht juckt?  .. oh mann.. ein chaos vom feinsten ^^


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

jo darum ja wäre cool wenn PCG sich melden würde mal.


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Also bitte an die Leute von PCG. Eine Meldung bezüglich der keys wäre sehr nett :/


----------



## Bllack (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ja gebe euch recht sitzen hier echt auf heißen kohlen


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

kann man hier niemanden von den moderatoren selber schreiben?


----------



## Teriade (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Doch man kann den PCG schreiben einfach ein moderator profiel klicken und pm


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

nur ist die frage ob die auch helfen können ^^.. eigentlich sollte ja sowas selbstverständlich sein, dass sich die leute um ihre eigenen artikel kümmern


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

und wie schauts aus hat noch wer einen bekommen ???


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

NEIN ich tippe immernoch jede sekunde auf refresh


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich auch nicht und da is man ma zwei stunden arbeiten und kommt heim freut sich insgeheim vieleicht doch und nix *möp hänge aber immer noch an meinem strohhalm* ^^


----------



## MrTrexx (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich mach das gleiche wie Ankax... nix da


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ich heul glei... ich habs mich sooo drauf gefreut xD dachte HEY heute haste ma glück wenns beim würfeln nie klappt. Und dann klappts doch nich. Gott segne mein glück xD


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

na der wird dir da nicht helfen und wenn dann wechsel ich den glauben XD


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

nicht das MMORE irgendwie was falsch getippt hat und der einsendeschluss 30.10. ist anstatt 03.10.  .. ich glaub dann würd ich ausflippen xD


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich werde noch zur minna


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ich bin schon am ausflippen..


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich drehe mich scho wie ein kreisel auf meinem stuhl, werde scho ganz kirre XD


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

und was mich wundert is das bis jetzt nur ein einziger den key bekommen hat das ist das was ich nicht verstehe oder die anderen 554 halten es nicht für nötig uns bescheid zu geben ^^


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ich lieg soweit entspannt auf meiner Couch.. wär ideal jetzt den key zu bekommen.. während es lädt schnell duschen gehen.. rasieren.. schonmal vielleicht sogar anzocken.. und den rest morgen auf arbeit nachladen xD


----------



## Dithschy (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

oh man...nach einem beschissenen arbeitstag nicht mal ne nette beta nachricht -.-


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

nur ich glaub ab ner gewissen uhrzeit kann man mit nem key nicht mehr rechnen oder? .. ey.. ist doch zum kotzen.. das einzige wirkliche gewinnspiel wo ich es schaff mit zu machen und dann folgt nichtmal was wirklich darauf..


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

alter schwede die haben ein an der lampe, bei ebay  für 90 euro zum sofort kauf , lol son suchti bin ich nicht das ich dafür kohle zahle *obwohl* Nein^^


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

einfach nur schade mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

japp dachte ich auch vieleicht hat man ja glück aber naja die leute die das glück dann haben verticken den dann und bekommen ihn dann auch nicht los XD hoffe ich das keiner auf son mist eingeht *warten wir eben noch 2 monate *


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

harren wir aus ^^ 
bis der letzte funken hoffnung verloren geht ^^


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

solang kein offizielles statement kommt harre ich aus!!!


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

bin dabei D:


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

jo sind wir scho 3 ^^


----------



## MrTrexx (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

beim ausharren? komm ich dazu neben dem refresh natürlich


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Also mein E-Mail-Fach ist immer noch leer  habe jetzt eine E-Mail geschrieben. Finds unmöglich die Leute so auf heißen Kohlen sitzen zu lassen.


----------



## Dithschy (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

bin auch dabei^^


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich mache mir ma was zu essen bis glei ^^ ich will ja nicht in den hungerstreik


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Seht ihr, die kommen so nach und nach. Also haltet mal die nächsten Tage auch die Augen auf. Ich glaube, die Leute von der PCG gucken diesmal drauf, damit jemand, der 100 eMail-Accs hat eben nicht mal eben 10 Keys abgreifen kann. Ist ja klar, dass es dann länger dauert. 
Und danke für das Kompliment. ^^ Ich bin noch am patchen. XD WErde wohl erst morgen in den Genuss kommen, die Beta zu testen. Meine Kiste ist so lahm. XD


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich schau nebenbei american pie 5 .. um wenigstens etwas gute laune beizubehalten


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Egal Loraja freu mich für dich hast dich als ne gute person herausgestellt. Viel spaß die 2 monate


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Jau loraja  viel spass dir ^^ schö das du uns nicht alleine lässt ^^


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ja jetzt kann sie auch noch nicht spielen  wartet es ab.. sobalds möglich ist und alle ihre keys haben wird nur noch der rest, der keinen bekommen hat (wo ich so wie ich mein glück kenne mit hinzu gehöre) hier rummeckern


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

same xD bestimmt haben schon alle nen key bekommen spielen nun fröhlich und lachen sich einen ab dass wir immernoch hier rumgeiern1^^


----------



## Dithschy (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

hat man als abonennt mehr chancen? oder ist das wurscht? weil:Niemand hat eine größere Chance auf einen Beta-Zugang als unsere Abonnenten. (Naja, außer Sie arbeiten bei Blizzard.)


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

naja meckern gehört dazu denke ich ma finde es ja nen feinen zug das sie hier ne verlosung machen, haben ja sonst keine chance einen zu bekommen ^^


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

jo kann man zwei deutig sehn aber ich denke ma es geht alles an die loeser und die abonnenten *ich hoffe*


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ja ich finds auch super geilomat das sie welche verlosen.. so ist es nicht.. nur macht es mich traurig wenn nix mehr darauf folgt.. heisst keine offizielle nachricht die so groß angeläutet wurde.. und vor allem macht es mich traurig wenn ich keinen GEWINNE!!!!!


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: Immer positiv denken! ^^ Dann wird das auch was mit der Beta. Ist doch wirklich komisch, dass sich bisher so wenige gemeldet haben. Deshalb würde ich denken, dass die mit dem Versand noch nicht fertig sind. Außerdem kam auch noch keine Nachricht von der Redaktion, dass jetzt alle Keys raus sind. Vielleicht ist meiner auch nur einfach zu früh rausgerutscht, kann doch sein. Also ->  

@Ankax+Wintergift: Danki schön. ^^


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

aber loraja..hast du ein abo?


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

jo schade finde ich es auch, das keiner kommt und uns sagt, he leute is alles raus pechgehabt oder was auch immer, jetzt sitzen wir hier reden mit einander was natürlich auch nicht schlecht is ^^  und warten^^


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ja stimmt.. so kann man es auch sehen.. so hat man wenigstens nette unterhaltungen  mal gucken ob auf meine mail reagiert wird


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: Nein, habe ich nicht.  
@Wintergift: Beim letzten Gewinnspiel gab es eine Meldung, deshalb würde ich halt davon ausgehen, dass noch nicht alle raus sind. Und deshalb haben die wahrscheinlich auch noch nix hier geschrieben, weil eben noch nicht alle raus sind.


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

bitte macht mirn gute nacht geschenk und gebt mir über nacht nen key... ich würde FEIERN XD


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

denke ich aber auch das sich jemand meldet sobald die alle draussen sind ^^
ich drücke euch die daumen ^^


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

wenn ich um 1 rum ins bett gehe und wir immer noch keine nachricht haben sollten klebe ich meine daumen an meine hand fest um so auch über nacht uns die daumen drücken zu können xD


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: Dem Glück wirds nicht schaden, aber vielleicht deinem Daumen. XD


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

naja gut.. halt nicht sooo extrem fest.. nicht das ich am nächsten tag blaue daumen habe und dann somit es etwas schwer wird noch überhaupt was am pc oder so zu machen.. vor allem durch 10-finger-blind schreiben ^^


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: Und dann fragt dein komischer Kollege womöglich noch nach, warum deine Daumen blau sind und was willste ihm dann sagen?


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

.. hmm.. hab in 2 frauen festgesteckt???    nein spass..aber du antwortest ja auch net auf meine pn


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: Pfui du!  Jetzt hab ich dir aber zurückgeschrieben. Und dafür sogar meinen inv für den Eventboss verpasst.


----------



## Dithschy (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

hach ja...und sonst so? *wart*


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

...


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich sitze auf ne heisen kohle


----------



## Dithschy (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

tut das nicht weh?


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

hmmm.. *mail refresh* .. hmm.. OH OH! .. PC GAMES!! .. oh.. neue nachricht..hmm.. und es tut ihm deswegen nicht weh, weils ne heise ist.. also anscheinend heiser..erkältet..ergo kalt xD


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

schon aber ich bin so aufgeregt da merke ich kein schmerz^^


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

will...


----------



## Bllack (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

und wie viele haben jetzt nen key???
Immer noch nichts bei mir echt schade


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

anscheinend immer noch bisher eine person.. bestimmt schon etwas mehr..nur melden die sich nicht hier ^^


----------



## Dithschy (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich hab...noch keinen -.-


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

leider.. bisschen aufklärung is doch nich zuviel verlangt T_T


----------



## Bllack (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

das war nen tip fehler die meinten wir verlosen einen key anstatt 555. 
lol echt zum wegwerfen bisschen komisch ist das schon weiß nich ob ich lachen oder vor frust platzen soll


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

habe och keenen leider bin scho etwas traurig und farmen kann ich momentan nicht da ich viel zu oft hier und meine mail refreshe ^^


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich schaffs nurnoch zwischendrin schnell bg's zu machen aber mehr nich..


----------



## Dithschy (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

soll man eigtl ne mail bekommen, oder wird das bei battlenet freigeschaltet?


----------



## Bllack (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ne mail mit anleitung bekommt man


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

da du ja eine beliebe mail eintippen kannst wirst du eine e-mail mit dem key erhalten, die du dann in deinen account einpflegst


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Ankax: Den Eventboss würde ich auf jeden Fall noch machen. Das dauert bei uns mit Wartezeit vom Dungeonbrowser vielleicht 5 Minuten und schneller kommt man an zwei Frostmarken echt nicht ran. ^^ 
@Dithschy: Man bekommt eine eMail mit dem Key.  Den kannste dann im Battle.net freischalten, den Client laden und dann patchen, patchen, patchen... so wie ich es gerade mache. >.<


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

aber ich fass es nicht.. die ganze zeit wirklich gar keine e-mail.. jetzt mal die benachrichtigung, dass ich hier post hab ausgenommen  ... sonst werd ich zugespammt vom feinsten.. sogar von potenzfirmen.. und jetzt? ich glaub web.de ärgert mich absichtlich.. oder so ein informatiker fängt die e-mails ab und behält se für sich


----------



## Dithschy (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

bei gmx ist das nicht anders^^


----------



## Bllack (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

das ist doch immer so wenn man auf was wartet dann kommt nichts. ist alles wieder vorbei mit der verlosung oder des gleichen hat man wieder das ganze email post fach voller müll


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich geb die hoffnung nich auf bis ich catac spielen kann! wenns sein muss 2 monate


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

*lach* ein tag vorm release .. DING.. sie haben post ... "?" *nachguck* ... "wtf?" Ò.Ó beta key


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: lol XD


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Apropos lol... jemand Lust auf etwas zur kurzzeitigen Erheiterung?  

http://turbo.inquisitr.com/wp-content/2010/04/if-you-see-someone-drowning-lol.jpg

Das ist episch... XD


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@loraja.. das bild ist geil xD


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: Ja, ne? XD *mit den füßen in der luft strampelt*


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

na Loraja wie weit biste denn bisjetz mit updaten


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ich hab schon halluzinationen denke da steht Absender PC Games blablabla OMG XD


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

leute geht doch pennen wird heute abend eh nix mehr xD


----------



## Dithschy (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

irgendwie glaub ich das auch... -.-


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Ankax: Noch 7,6 gb, dann kann ich endlich loslegen. XD Man kann auch schon vorher einloggen, aber bei mir läuft es halt nicht, weil meiner so langsam nachlädt. Deshalb warte ich mal ab, bis alles geladen ist. ^^ Wer natürlich einen schnelleren PC hat, der kann auch vorher schon zocken, muss aber mit Laggs und Rucklern und so leben.


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

das wird heute noch glaubt mir XD


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

sind das echt 12 gb die man laden muss??? .. ich muss wirklich vorher alles wohl auf arbeit laden.. scheiss 5gb begrenzung.. und auf arbeit kriegen wir erst später VDSL  ...fuck


----------



## Loraja (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: Jap... 12,1 oder so... und das sind nur die Patches, die nachgeladen werden müssen. Du musst ja vorher auch noch den Client laden und den installieren... Also ich sitze seit 15:30 Uhr dran... und warte... :-/


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

na wenn man aufn ptr server testen will musste auch 15gb ziehn ^^


----------



## Wintergift (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

genau wir haben aklle mitgejubelt mit loraja 15.30 uhr ^^


----------



## Ankax (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Immerhin wartest du mit dem gedanken zu wissen es wird geil.. wir warten ohne gewissheit und denken es wird geil xD


----------



## Cerubo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

na wieviel ist es insgesamt?? o.O .. ich hab angst.. sogar wenn ich von 9-17.30 dauerhaft im büro laden würde, wär ich immer noch net fertig??  .. fuck..


----------



## Dithschy (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich glaub ich geh zu bett...mal sehen was morgen passiert.... guten nacht alle zusammen.
und loraja... viel spaß ;D


----------



## Loraja (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Wintergift: Genau und ich hab mich auch echt darüber gefreut. ^^ 
@Ankax: Naja, ihr wisst doch jetzt auch schon, dass es am 7. Dez. geil wird.  Im Endeffekt warten wir aber alle. Dann können wir uns die Zeit hier auch noch ein bischen nett machen. ^^
@Cerubo: Vielleicht kannste ja auf der Arbeit so viel wie möglich laden und den Rest musste dann halt von den 5 gb mache, die du zu Hause hast. :< Oder du fragst mal bei Kumpels rum, ob du da mal ran darfst ans DSL. Der Client hatte so ungefähr 700 MB glaub ich. Und ja, irgendwas zwischen 12 und 15 gb hat dann der Realm.


----------



## Loraja (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Dithschy: Danke und dir ein guts nächtle.


----------



## Cerubo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

.. also entweder hab ich glück und unser DSL auf Arbeit ist schnell genug oder ich muss nach der Arbeit dann doch mal eben bei nem Kumpel vorbeischneien der glaub ich ne 6000er leitung hat.. welche hast du denn? ich geh aber auch gleich ins bett.. so.. in .. 50 min. xD


----------



## Loraja (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: Also ich hab eine 25k Leitung. Aber wie gesagt, mein PC ist etwas älter, deshalb brauch der auch so lange. Mittlerweile sind es nur noch 5,9gb die ich laden muss. Aber trotzdem noch viel. >.<


----------



## Ankax (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ich warte immernoch T_T


----------



## Cerubo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

nicht nur du... nicht nur du... 25k leitung?? o.O .. *neidisch sei* .. dörfer sind zwar schön ruhig..aber halt .. in sachen dsl..langsamer..


----------



## Ankax (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

kommt alles noch keine sorge


----------



## Loraja (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Ankax: Jup, die Merkel hat doch versichert, dass 20soundso überall mindestens DSL 1000 oder so verfügbar ist.


----------



## Cerubo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

trotzdem hab ich über UMTS dann immer noch ne schnellere leitung, wenn se hier 1000 einführen.. bei 2000 wäre es lohnenswert wegen der 5gb begrenzung für UMTS, die ich anscheinend nicht mehr knacken darf.. mein charme zieht wohl net mehr >.<


----------



## Razok18 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ähhhh
kann es sein das man nur einen beta key bekommt? wenn man das abo hat??


----------



## Razok18 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

wegen dem Zitat
"Niemand hat eine größere Chance auf einen Beta-Zugang als unsere Abonnenten"
oO


----------



## Loraja (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Razok18: Nein das stimmt  nicht. Ich habe auch einen bekommen und besitze kein Abo.


----------



## Razok18 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ah ok ^^ *schweiß von der stirn wisch* >.<
und was machst du so schönes noch?  zu so einer späten stund?^^


----------



## Razok18 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

puh hab schon gedacht  *schweiß abwisch*

und was machst du noch so schönes?^^ zu später stund?


----------



## Razok18 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

arg >.<
sorry für doppel post -.-


----------



## Loraja (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Razok18: Ich warte darauf, dass mein PC die ganzen Patches lädt. >.< Aber er ist gleich fertig. Dann schau ich nochmal kurz rein und hau mich dann auch hin. Bin schon wieder viel zu lange auf und komm morgen früh bestimmt nicht raus.


----------



## Razok18 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Loraja: haha  meinst das du nur "kurz" reinschaust?  also wenn ich mich in der situation befinden würde >.< glaub ich könnt ich nicht kurz reinschauen  sondern würd durchmachen >.<.
Naja  drück dir die daumen das du morgen rauskommst


----------



## Derocus (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Spinn ich oder kann man immer noch mitmachen? oO


----------



## Cerubo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ja ich hoff dass im laufe des tages heut noch was kommt ...


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Morche und immer noch nix *heul*


----------



## rankuh (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Das wars wohl


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

naja hier schreibt keiner das wer noch einen bekommen hat bis jetzt nur einer naja ich hoffe die lassen uns nicht dumm sterben


----------



## Bllack (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Moin moin zusammen,
wie man sieht hat sich immer noch nichts getan sehr sehr merkwürdig keine email, kein moderator der stellung nimmt. Hmm also noch weiter warten.

Drücke alle daumen die ich habe


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ich würde euch ja gerne jetzt sagen ich habe ne mail bekommen von pcg aber leider immer noch nicht. ich harre aus ^^ *aber langsam kann ich mich nicht mehr festhalten an meinem strohhalm*

drücke euch auch die daumen


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

das erinnert mich jetzt aber etwas arg an die lezte verlosung XD
kein mod der sich meldet keine antwort von irgendwen XD


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

jupp die haben doch vergessen das sie ne verlosung hatten oder war da nicht was


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

habe ma ne mail geschickt hoffe sie reagieren drauf ^^ich harre weiter aus ^^


----------



## Dithschy (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

das ja doof..immer noch nix -.-


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

wird noch *hoffe ich*


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

hmm immer noch nix ^^


----------



## Ankax (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

noch immer nix..


----------



## Cerubo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

also ich hab schon gestern abend ne e-mail zu pcgames redaktion geschrieben und die haben immer noch nicht geantwortet.. so langsam darf man sich verarscht fühlen.. und das tolle ist.. wenn man solche gewinnspiele macht muss man auch richtlinien einhalten.. wenn dem nicht so ist, machen die sich strafbar.. vielleicht springt dann für uns alle auch so was raus


----------



## Ankax (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Schade isses auf jeden fall xD


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

klar is es schade naja was soll man da machen *anrufen*


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

so ihr hübschen es sind alle e-mails raus mit den keys , habe gerade antwort auf meine frage bekommen hier die info :


Inzwischen sind alle Keys verlost und die Gewinner benachrichtigt.







Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.







Mit freundlichen Grüßen:



Rainer Rosshirt



Leserservice



PC Games



COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, a subsidiary of Marquard Media Group



schde jetzt bin ich von meinem streohhalm abgerutscht gruml


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

sry das der post so lang is ^^ naja was solls treffen wir uns in zwei monaten und wir hatten doch echt ne lustige unterhalteng die zwei tage XD 
also  nicht die köpfe hängen lassen es geht weiter

lg wintergift


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

aber die frage warum immer noch alle sich anmelden können bleibt bestehen


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

das habe ich nicht gefragt stimmt aber naja is ja wurst ^^^alle key sind raus 
ausserdem haben wir in zwei jahren wieder ne chance auf einen beta key XD drücke euch scho jetzt die daumen ^^


----------



## Cerubo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Und es bleibt seltsam, dass sich sonst weiter keiner hier großartig meldet.. da ist doch was faul an der sache -.- .. ich will erst nen nachweis bevor ich dem verein glaube


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ach cerubo das gute ist doch sie sind zu nix verpflichtet weder dir auskunft zu geben noch irgendwelche nachweise zu bieten oder hast du irgendwo gelesen "wir verpflichten uns blah blah blah" ? ne aber is auch egal bei ebay sind wieder vor kurzen auktionen gestartet worden die ihren key gewonnen haben wie immer lol


----------



## Cerubo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Aber es gibt allg. Richtlinien zu Gewinnspielen >.< .. und warum kriegst du ne antwort von denen und ich nicht? *grrr* ..macht mich aggressiv so ein misthaufen.. und sowas schimpft sich professionell.. wenn ich sowas auf arbeit mir leisten würde und Kunden solang ignorier würd ich den Arsch voll kriegen.. Und ich hab gestern ABEND geschrieben.. und wie gesagt..also 1112 Keys verlost wurden haben sehr viele angebilch geschrieben "jo!!! hab einen!!! wohooo" .. bisher hat EINE EINZIGE PERSON geschrieben das sie einen hat.. wow.. da macht man einmal mit und es kommt sowas raus..


----------



## Razok18 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

naja also das ist das warten und bangen nun vorbei....
ist echt schade... hätte gern nen key bekommen  (wie wahrscheinlich alle hier).
Aber naja^^....  sollte halt nicht so sein ...


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

verstehe ich auch nicht warum du dich noch anmelden kannst das jetzut bissel blöd und es schreibt immer noch keiner das er nen key bekommen hat naja vieleicht sind aus 555 blos einer gewurden ohne uns zu informieren


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

oder es haben 554 leute einen gewonnen und verticken den dann bei ebay naja dann würde ich auch nicht schreiben das ich einen bekommen hätte


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ach und bei computerbild gab es auch ein gewinnspiel ^^ lol gewinnspiel ^^ da mussteste nur deine e-mail rein schreiben und key anfordern toll alles aber zu spät gesehn  schade naja ^^


----------



## Cerubo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ich glaub ja langsam eher, dass se nur 5 keys haben.. oder rausgeben dürfen, da momentan der eine EU-Beta-Server völlig überlastet ist und Blizzard gesagt haben könnte "nene leuts.. net mehr soviel" ..


----------



## Darequi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Mich würd ja auch einmal interessieren, was die mit den beta Codes gemacht haben ... oder hat irgendjemand hier schon einen gewonnen? 
Dann soll er mal was schreiben ...  
Bis nun hab ich keinen einzigen hier gelesen!


----------



## Cerubo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Doch.. eine nette weibliche Person hat bisher gewonnen


----------



## Loraja (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

@Cerubo: ^^


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

wenigens einer von uns hier ^^


----------



## MrTrexx (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

was ich nich ganz verstehe.
im heft stand doch nochwas von ner flatrate x tage oder monate wie werden die benachrichtigt?


----------



## Ankax (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

..............


----------



## Ankax (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

immernoch nichts btw


----------



## D-Toxx (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Schaut mal hier raus sind sie anscheind^^

http://www.mmore.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3108&page=2


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

jo schaut so aud naja in den nächsten zwei jahren haben wa ne chance wieder ^^


----------



## Dithschy (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

das ja klasse...-.-


----------



## Cerubo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ja nur schreibt in dem besagten Forum auch keiner, dass da wer gewonnen hat.. alles sehr seltsam.. und natürlich ist immer noch keine Antwort auf meine Mail gekommen.. und so was schimpft sich professionelle Zeitung


----------



## Wintergift (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

die einzigsten die hier schreiben sind ja wir^^


----------



## Cerubo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ja eben!!!  .. und auch im besagten forum ist nix.. langsam wirklich seltsam.. wehe es kommt keine E-Mail.. ich glaub dann ruf ich da mal an


----------



## rankuh (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Also auf ebay findet man schon keys aus der mmore verlosung


----------



## Wintergift (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

das doch ma ätzent


----------



## rankuh (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Wir haben trost Keys verdient, weil wir wenigstens uns einigermaßen Beteiligen.. hab ich mir des Heft umsonst gekauft 

Spaß ..  sind auch so nice infos drin


----------



## Cerubo (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ey ich hab ne ellenlange E-Mail geschrieben und werde genau mit der gleichen Nachricht abgespeist, die der Kollege hier bekommen hat? Das ist wohl mal mehr als ne Frechheit >.< .. die sind doch nicht mehr ganz sauber ey.


----------



## alfbar (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft ^^


----------



## Wintergift (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

da fehln mir jetzt die worte


----------



## Dithschy (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

welche ruhe? ich find das nen bissl ne schweinerei... keys die jetzt bei ebay vertickt werden, und unsereins wartet seit monaten auf nen key ...


----------



## Darequi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Ja, ist doch genial, noch mehr Beta Keys für die Auktionshäuser :

http://cgi.ebay.de/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-Beta-Key-/130439445286?pt=Onlinespiele&hash=item1e5ecbfb26

und davon gibts noch einige mehr... 

Mich würds wundern wenn 90% der Gewinner hier ihren Key selbst nutzen!


----------



## Cerubo (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ja aber es sind am ende trotzdem nur ein paar keys bei ebay.. und nur eine person immer noch bisher hier!! .. da ist was faul an der sache..


----------



## Wintergift (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

und man kann sich immer noch eintragen welch ironie
ich glaube es juckt keinen bei pcg das das noch offen is naja schaun wa mal


----------



## Dithschy (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

das war bestimmt nur ne heftpromo, damit gaanz viele die ausgabe kaufen, aber nix gewinnen....geldmacherei...schweinerei


----------



## alfbar (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich würd mir einfach nich so ein streß machen ! das macht einen nur älter ) 
bei der letzten verlosung hats auch gedauert .

ps: alles wird gut.


----------



## Silker (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

Na ich hoffe die keys kommen noch


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

ich weis ehrlich gesagt garnet was ihr euch noch son stress hier macht XD 
es wird eh nix mehr kommen geschweige denn ne ansage vom mod oder der gleichen von daher ist das rumgumpern hier eigentlich verschwendete zeit ich kuck einmal am tag noch rein um zu schauen aber ganzen tag hier zu hocken bringt nix


----------



## Cerubo (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

also wie gesagt wurde angeblich bereits alle keys verlost... ich reg mich gern auf xD .. gehört zu mir  .. und das wäre dieeee rettung für mein urlaub nächste woche gewesen.. aber nöööö.. kein glück..


----------



## Razok18 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 555 Beta-Keys für MMORE-Leser zu gewinnen*

was soll na der scheiß?!
Man kann sich immer noch anmelden!


----------

